# Are you a Gibson fan?



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

You may not be after you read this: http://consumerist.com/348960/gibson-screws-musician-out-of-10000-worth-of-equipment If this story's true I think that's pretty rotten.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

As an old friend used to say: there's 3 sides to every story, yours, mine and the truth.

First, the guy asked for a Baldwin. I can understand that Baldwin won't take a write down cause someone at another division (Gibson) wants them to. 

MSRP? Of course, any $ giveaway from any corporation is based on their inflated MSRP. That's the way it works.

But STILL, once the guy has picked a Gibson within the MSRP, I can't understand why they don't give it to him? Hell, they get more in advertising out of it. 

And Gibson gives away stuff all the time. That's why I wonder if there's something else here we don't know about. If not, someone at Gibson has his head up his you-know-what, and should deliver.

Yeah, I'm a Gibson fan, and a Fender fan. Something like this doesn't change how I feel about a guitar. But it does shed bad light on the corporation.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Henry, CEO for Gibson, was not even aware of this so-called contest. He has since responded. Read it here:
http://forums.gibson.com/Default.aspx?g=posts&t=484

Scroll down to Ignatius' post.

Oh, and I AM a Gibson fan. Every summer in the middle of June, we have a Gibson Homecoming party in Bozeman Montana. Gibson does not sponsor the event but has shown its support for it and has been very kind/accomodating/generous to all the attendees. I have the utmost respect for Gibson; I have seen their ethics firsthand.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't make a judgment on anything like this until all the evidence is in. But really burns my ass is the Gibson bashers who can't wait to jump on the bashers' band wagon. They never engage any grey matter in a situation like this - just let the lower brain take over and it's like "Hoooowee! Let's all get liquored up and go on a Gibson hunt. Sho'nuff!"


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> You may not be after you read this: http://consumerist.com/348960/gibson-screws-musician-out-of-10000-worth-of-equipment If this story's true I think that's pretty rotten.


After I bought my Strat I was planning on adding a les paul to provide some versatility. Maybe I'll have to look at an alternative. But I've always wanted a Les Paul. Well as much as someone may or may not have got cheated here. I'll probably still by the Les paul.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I don't make a judgment on anything like this until all the evidence is in. But really burns my ass is the Gibson bashers who can't wait to jump on the bashers' band wagon. They never engage any grey matter in a situation like this - just let the lower brain take over and it's like "Hoooowee! Let's all get liquored up and go on a Gibson hunt. Sho'nuff!"


LOL Well said, and a wise approach, imo.


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

this was verrrrry intresting , i do'nt own any gibsons or do i ever want to.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I think I'll have to reserve judgement on this one. Seems like there is more going on here than the original post suggested. 

I'm a big fan of the guitars, I've always loved them.

The only thing I dislike about Gibson is the 1 year warranty that is offered in Canada (through the distributor, Yorkville) its lifetime in the US. Fender and Martin have extended the lifetime warranties to Canadians, why not Gibson?

This lead me to buy both of my Gibson guitars second hand. Might have been more likely to buy them new if the warranty was there.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Am I reading something different from the rest of you? It looks like a joke to me... the name of the musician is "Tonedeff"?


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

I love the designs of Gibsons and Fenders, but lets face it these are massive corporations. No different from McDonalds or Burger King.

Too bad for the contest winner though...


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

jane said:


> Am I reading something different from the rest of you? It looks like a joke to me... the name of the musician is "Tonedeff"?


hehe- hes not a musician actually, he is an mc, or dj, or whatever they call those guys with the turntables and all of that. i think that may have had something to do with gibsons reluctance.

i like gibson acoustics, but theyre electrics- bleh, dont like them at all.
in any case, ill buy the epiphone versions of theyre acoustics, and have a couple now- actual gibson stuff is ludicrously priced.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

fraser said:


> hehe- hes not a musician actually, he is an mc, or dj, or whatever they call those guys with the turntables and all of that. i think that may have had something to do with gibsons reluctance.
> 
> i like gibson acoustics, but theyre electrics- bleh, dont like them at all.
> in any case, ill buy the epiphone versions of theyre acoustics, and have a couple now- actual gibson stuff is ludicrously priced.


Oh, gotcha. The whole site just seemed kinda strange to me, but what do I know. I will, however, probably own some Gibsons in the future... although maybe not the way instrument prices keep going up.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

something ill always remember about gibson- when i was about 11 years old (1980) i wrote the kalamazoo office asking for info on theyre guitars- they sent me a box full of 5 x 10 cards on thick paper. each card had a big picture of one of theyre models, and the name, on the back was all the specs. there was at least 50 of these cards, theyre whole product line at the time. incredibly cool, and very professional quality stuff. not in the least bit tacky or childish, real classy. they also sent the same thing to my guitar buddy as well. i was real proud of them- kept em for years until one of the exes got them. wonder if they still do that, especially for some kid. anybody else see those cards? they were great.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I read his response and it did seem genuine and I'm pretty sure they'll make things right and FWIW I always have been and always will be a fan of Gibson. Up until around 1993 I always felt that the Les Paul was the king of solid body guitars until I tried a PRS. :smile: I still like Gibson though and I've got a beautiful Les Paul that I'll never sell. I've owned a 1982 Gibson Sonex 180 Deluxe in the past which was my main guitar for years. As others have said there are more sides to the story and I'm sure things will turn out alright for this person. 



Gilliangirl said:


> Henry, CEO for Gibson, was not even aware of this so-called contest. He has since responded. Read it here:
> http://forums.gibson.com/Default.aspx?g=posts&t=484
> 
> Scroll down to Ignatius' post.
> ...


----------



## mikerockstar (Jan 7, 2008)

Gibson's are great guitars...... However, I'd take an ESP Viper (SG type) or Eclipse (Les Paul type) over a Gibson ANYDAY.

Better pricing, better quality, lighter weight (at least with the Eclipse's over the Les Paul's) and I prefer the active EMG pickups over the passive pickups in Gibson guitars. I also prefer the necks on ESPs, as well.


----------



## fingers (Sep 4, 2007)

mikerockstar said:


> Gibson's are great guitars...... However, I'd take an ESP Viper (SG type) or Eclipse (Les Paul type) over a Gibson ANYDAY.
> 
> Better pricing, better quality, lighter weight (at least with the Eclipse's over the Les Paul's) and I prefer the active EMG pickups over the passive pickups in Gibson guitars. I also prefer the necks on ESPs, as well.



WTF is this non sense???

better quality?I have yet to see any knock-offs that compare to the original's

I understand that someones preference is their preference,but I dont agree with the better quality remark,nor the better priceing,and If I wanted a lighter LP I would be getting a studio light or tuning up th Melody Maker.

Bottom line,you get what you pay for and with Gibson,you get a absolutly top knotch axe that isnt a expensive knock-off.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I own one Gibson, and I like them. If money were no object--I'd own more.

As for the story--it's been demonstrated the original story doesn't tell the whole story.

I do think most Gibsons are overpriced. Even if they're better made than the copies and knockoffs--they're still overpriced--and sometimes the copies & knockoffs are as well.


----------



## mikerockstar (Jan 7, 2008)

fingers said:


> WTF is this non sense???
> 
> better quality?I have yet to see any knock-offs that compare to the original's
> 
> ...


Lol. Go check out the LTD Deluxe or ESP Standard series guitars and you'll see what I mean. The quality on a lot of today's Gibson models is not what it should be for what you pay. 

I'm not denying Gibson makes a great axe, but most of the time you're getting far more bang for the buck with ESP.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

mikerockstar said:


> I'm not denying Gibson makes a great axe, but most of the time you're getting far more bang for the buck with ESP.


Gibson isn't meant to be "more bang for the buck", most people who can afford them aren't after them for the price. They want a genuine Les Paul, SG or whatever other shape. Gibson = bigger name, LP/SG/V/other shapes = big names and popular shapes = them selling for more money and Gibson still bringing in some nice cash.

- the winner writes: "he was the man in charge of this particular situation" yet when he talks to this Don character he allegedy said: "I'm inexperienced with how these types of contests run"... hello contradiction, lol. The second he said he was inexperienced why wouldn't he ask for someone who was?

- look at the e-mails, how many professionals do you know that would use a sentence like "was you looking at the 243"? 

- during the whole year+ timeframe why didn't he contact someone else from Gibson rather than this Don guy, who apparently he wasn't getting anywhere with? He wrote "I would leave phone messages, emails, etc that would take weeks for him to respond to"... simple solution, talk to someone else. It's not exactly possible for there to be only ONE person from Gibson to know about that contest/event or only one person to be authorized to give him the prize. 

It's like welcome to the Internet, use Google. They have a 24/7 service phone number if the person who answers can't help you they'll find someone who can.

Personally I think he's made himself look like a fool rather than [attempt to] damage Gibson's reputation...


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Most 'bang for the buck' is probably a used Epiphone.

99% of the anti-Gibson sentiment I read comes from the cost, and the desirability of the higher priced reissue line. 

There are many reasons Gibson's are worth more money, but you don't have to drop $3-4K (or more) to get a Les Paul. Look at used Studios, Specials, or Classics. You can get into a used Studio for what? $500-600?. It may not have binding or a fancy top, but a Studio is in every way a Gibson Les Paul.

It's the law of diminishing returns. At some point you have to decide if that little bit extra is worth the extra $ to you.

If people didn't want Gibsons, they wouldn't constantly compare their other guitars to them.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

All this Gibson talk makes me want to go play my Les Paul!!!!


----------



## mikerockstar (Jan 7, 2008)

Haha.

Alright maybe I shouldn't have said "bang for the buck." Seems people didn't like that one 
I totally understand where you're coming from. Even still, I think the higher-end ESP's are better than Gibson's. But it IS personal preference. 
I like active pickups better. I like ebony fretboards. I prefer the finishes on ESP's to the ones on Gibson's. I own an ESP EC-1000 and have preferred it over any Les Paul I've played to date

I also own an Epi SG and love it (despite a few small flaws that I didn't find on an equally priced LTD Viper, but that's no matter). No hate for Gibson here.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Rumble_b said:


> All this Gibson talk makes me want to go play my Les Paul!!!!


Me too, but then that doesn't take much.
And then I'll want to play one of my other guitars too.
It's something that feeds itself.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

personally I love most guitars and do not to love the company at all.A company is a money making machine period.I buy guitars cause they sound and feel good. If the producers ethics were that significant I would have to quite eating ,drinking,playing, driving etc cause most products produced are mfg. by soulless entities despite the millions spent convincing us other wise!
In general terms of course!!!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jimmy c g said:


> personally I love most guitars and do not to love the company at all.A company is a money making machine period.I buy guitars cause they sound and feel good. If the producers ethics were that significant I would have to quite eating ,drinking,playing, driving etc cause most products produced are mfg. by soulless entities despite the millions spent convincing us other wise!
> In general terms of course!!!!


Good points. I may not be as cynical, but if you get down to it--all companies make mistakes, and many are involved in activities I disagree with.

I own 7 guitars, and they're from 6 companies (the only repeat is from the guitar and bass my parents bought me when I took lessons.)-
Those brand names?
Taro
United/Granada (made by Matsumoko)
Ibanez
Fender
Gibson
Simon & Patrick

I'd buy from any of the last four again, if the price is right, and the money's in hand. (The other 2 don't exist anymore, to the best of my knowledge). I like them all, but I'm not exclusive to any brand--I'll buy the best I can afford. If I never get a second of those brands--that's okay too. (But I wouldn't turn one down.)

(It's kind of like eating meat, but not asking whether it was sacrificed to an idol.)


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

*Update*

Just in case anyone's still wondering about the outcome of this thing, here's a link to Gibson Customer Service's resolution. As usual, they have not only met their responsibility, they have exceeded it. Unfortunately, the damage they sustained in this fiasco is already done.
http://blog.qn5.com/2008/general/the-power-of-the-internet


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm glad everything worked out for him and I was especially impressed that the CEO of Gibson would contact him personally and he did seem like he was sincere about it. As I said in this thread, I've been a fan of Gibson for a long time and I had a feeling that they'd come through.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Key parts of that link above are-


> As of right now, I’m 100% happy with the outcome and I feel like the people at Gibson not only made good on their prize commitment, but went the extra mile to make up for this whole fiasco.


&


> So, I guess we can chalk this entire situation up to a bad apple in the bunch and the lot of miscommunication that followed.


But that won't stop the Gibson bashers. They'll interpret their own way--I'm glad this guy is taking the high road, even when it comes to the guy who failed to clear this with Gibson and overstepped his authority.


----------

